# New litter



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Twelve bouncing baby ratties. Holy crap. What in the world am I going to do with 12 baby rats? Aside from constantly stepping on their heads or dragging them across the cage when she hears a bag russle, mama seems to be taking excellent care of them. Is there anything I should know/be prepared for? How much room do BABY rats need as t hey start exploring? Are there any tips on handling them to get them used to being held? I welcome the advice of all ye rat gurus. 

Babies are six days old, just the run of the mill fancy rats from the petstore. Mama is russet colored, papa unknown if that makes any matter. Babies are actively bailing out of the nest as of this evening much to the apparent annoyance of mama who just picks them up by their faces and drops them back in. egads they're cute.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

baby rats can be pretty hyper, but a decent size cage, good enough for 1 to 2 rats, is good for a litter. Just make sure to have in a wheel and other toys such as ropes, cat balls, and of coarse hammocks.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

We really do need pictures =]


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, pictures please!!


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh you got it! These are a few days old. Some of them have just started opening their eyes. They were paying around for the first time yesterday and starting to explore the cage a little.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

😧Those are SUPER cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

❤❤❤ precious babies ❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

they r adoriblee


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you !!! Aren't they perfect?? They've all got their eyes open as of this morning and mama rat is just chasing them all over the place trying to keep them in the corner lol.


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

n'awww that'll be me soon enough haha


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

hehe they're growing so much... they look like little cotton balls running around.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

They're so cute!!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

All these cute baby rat pictures makes me want to get a baby rattie!.... I don't know how long i can resist the temptation!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

They look so adorable! Are they all dumbos?


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I think they're all standard actually, but I don't really know the difference enough to say. I've just ordered my Critter Nation double unit and I'll be separating them very soon and hopefully finding good homes for them. As much fun as they are, they're a lot of work and I don't want to end up with a second litter. I love them, but I'll leave breeding to the professionals who have the money and the time. Problem is I am completely in love with them now so I am going to be very fussy about who they end up with. *lesigh*


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Where are you located exactly? And good luck finding homes!


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in Michigan, in the Flint area.


----------

